# Does anyone know anything about Omega Medical Billing Systems Inc.?



## mariak81586 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an interview with this company this Monday. I have been trying to research the company to become a little more prepared for the interview; I've googled "Omega Medical Billing Systems Inc", but came up with nothing besides the yellow page for the company. I am located in Pennsylvania. If anyone has any information on them, I'd greatly appreciate it! 

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## martha37 (May 2, 2009)

*india*

these coders are from india


----------



## mbeachhamilton (Jun 16, 2009)

*Omega Medical Solutions*

Omega Medical Solutions is located in Myrtle Beach, SC.  Please call (866)872-7401 with any questions.


Brian Hamilton, CPC
Omega Medical Solutions


----------



## Cuteyr (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian Hamilton,

Can Indians willing to relocate apply for this position?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------

